
Meet The JavaScript Framework That Might Save HTML5 From Itself  - ghosh
http://readwrite.com/2013/12/05/javascript-engine-famous-html5#awesm=~opdEebjri4Vslg
======
lewispollard
This thing keeps getting hyped but all I've seen so far is this periodic table
demo which doesn't really do very much - just move some images around with css
3d transforms. I mean, it looks nice - but it's not very functional. Have
there been any demos of useful, interactive, data driven apps or interfaces?

It also rubs me the wrong way that their private beta is basically bringing
people into their office to work for them for free so they can showcase the
demos they come up with.

